# My thinking place



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Kevin/Junk/Best%20view%20640x480.jpg>
All made from scrap wood...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice*

I have seen that gazebo in one of your pictures but not at that angle.That looks like a nice quite place to do some thinking. Thanks for the look.
Jody


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

Got any fish in those waters Kevin:question:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

turtle turtle turtle Kevin, You were doing a lot of thinking there a few months ago if I am thinking correctly in that that is where you had your new built bridge stuck in the mud. Never did hear how you got that bridge landed on the bank. outta here


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

What happened to the big slab of concrete you had stuck on the homemade trailer? I think you had pictures on the "other" site???:driving: 

:usa:


----------

